# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase asegurado

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, aqui os paso una noticia recien salida del horno.



http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=398189
ABC.es - Noticias de España y del mundo
Jueves, 27 de Mayo de 2010
Madrid
ABC.es

Noticias de Agencia


> AREA: Política

27-05-2010 / 13:00 h

(Castilla La Mancha) POLITICA,REGIONES-AUTONOMIAS

Francisco Camps subraya que el trasvase Tajo-Segura está "garantizado"

Valencia/Toledo, 27 may (EFE).- El presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana, Francisco Camps, ha incidido hoy en que el PP defendió que en el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha "no figurase ningún tipo de reserva o de caducidad" para el trasvase Tajo-Segura, que está "garantizado" ha dicho.

Camps se ha pronunciado así en la sesión de control de Les Corts al hilo de la fusión de la Caja Mediterráneo (CAM) y después de que el portavoz de Compromís, Enric Morera, haya denunciado que "le acaban de robar una Caja", con lo que se ha perdido un instrumento financiero importante debido a la "debilidad" de un Consell "que ve conspiraciones por todas partes".

El presidente le ha recordado que hace unas semanas Morera dijo que su "debilidad" iba a hacer que la CAM se fuera a Caja Madrid, y ha considera que no está "tan débil" cuando se ha conseguido que no se vaya a Caja Madrid y se ha puesto en marcha una SIP cuyo presidente es el presidente de la CAM.

Además, ha destacado que en esa SIP el director general de la CAM "tiene la parte de la dirección general más importante", y además "es imposible que se adopte ninguna decisión dentro de ese consejo de administración si no es con el acuerdo de la propia CAM", por lo que ha aseverado que no hay "debilidad".

Camps ha manifestado que ocurrió igual con el trasvase Tajo-Segura, en el que el PP fue el que defendió que en el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha "no figurase ningún tipo de reserva o de caducidad" para esa conducción.

"También defendimos el Tajo-Segura, y hoy tenemos una CAM fuerte y un Tajo-Segura garantizado", ha aseverado Camps, quien ha invitado a la oposición a que "lo de la debilidad" lo busquen "donde crean conveniente". EFE


Sin comentarios por mi parte

----------


## ben-amar

Lo anterior era respuesta a esto otro:


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=397310

ABC.es

Noticias de Agencia


> AREA: Política

26-05-2010 / 17:20 h

(Murcia) POLITICA,REGIONES-AUTONOMIAS

PP Valencia aprueba propuesta reivindica los trasvases y mantener Tajo-Segura

Valencia, 26 may (EFE).- El pleno de Les Corts Valencianes ha aprobado hoy, con los votos a favor del PP y en contra de la oposición, una propuesta popular para exigir al Gobierno los trasvases de agua de las cuencas excedentarias a las deficitarias, y que se mantenga el del Tajo-Segura conforme a las leyes actuales.

Asimismo, el texto reivindica que se retome el derogado trasvase del Ebro y una solución viable urgente al trasvase del Júcar al Vinalopó, y respalda la política hídrica del Consell, basada en la "solidaridad, eficacia, ahorro, reutilización, modernización y responsabilidad".

Los socialistas habían presentado una enmienda, que no ha sido aceptada, que proponía denunciar la "manipulación" que el Consell hace de esta materia, instar a la Generalitat a defender en cualquier instancia el mantenimiento del Tajo-Segura, y valorar la práctica finalización de la conducción Júcar-Vinalopó.

Asimismo, Compromís planteaba reclamar al Ministerio y a la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente una serie de actuaciones, como garantizar agua del Júcar de mejor calidad.

La propuesta ha sido defendida por el diputado del PP David Serra, quien la ha calificado de reivindicación "justa y necesaria" y ha dicho que nunca van a renunciar al debate del agua mientras esta tierra mantenga déficit estructurales en materia hídrica.

Para Serra, "de nada sirven los esfuerzos" del Consell en esta materia sin una colaboración "leal" del Gobierno central y sin un PSPV-PSOE que no ha estado "a la altura de las circunstancias" y que ha querido "secar" a la Comunitat.

El diputado socialista Adolf Sanmartín ha instado al PP a que deje de "manipular, instrumentalizar y utilizar de forma partidista" el agua, y les ha reprochado que piensen que "vale la pena" esta política, que genera confrontación entre autonomías y dentro de la Comunitat, "por un simple puñado de votos".

El portavoz de Compromís, Enric Morera, ha instado a alcanzar un mínimo consenso en materia hídrica para defender los intereses estratégicos del pueblo valenciano y lograr acuerdos que beneficien a la gente, y ha alertado de que con esta actitud se perderá todo.

Por otra parte, Les Corts han rechazado, con los votos en contra del PP y la abstención del grupo Compromís, una proposición no de ley presentada por el PSPV sobre la adopción de cincuenta medidas para estimular la actividad económica valenciana.

Racionalizar el gasto en el sector público, promover un nuevo pacto por la productividad y el empleo, suprimir el 50% de los cargos de designación directa del Consell, un "profundo saneamiento" de las empresas públicas, fomentar un nuevo urbanismo, incentivar la "economía social" y mejorar la Administración de Justicia son algunas de ellas.

La diputada socialista Cristina Moreno ha reconocido que es un "poco marciano" debatir esta propuesta tras el auto dictado hoy por el magistrado instructor del caso "Gürtel", Antonio Pedreira, porque certifica que al actual Gobierno valenciano "no se le puede pedir nada".

En su opinión, el Consell podrá ofrecer "todas las explicaciones que quiera y ejercer ejercicios de victimismo", pero "la realidad" es la "nefasta" situación económica y las "responsabilidades" que derivan de la misma.

"Todos los agentes económicos saben que la Generalitat se ha convertido en un factor de retroceso y de riesgo para la economía valenciana porque destina recursos a objetos alejados de las verdaderas necesidades y porque es una fuente de inseguridad para el cobro", ha señalado.

Hay que "gastar lo que se puede pagar", acabar con "los excesos y derroches", "contribuir a la recuperación del flujo de crédito pagando a las empresas", apostar por los sectores tradicionales y fomentar medidas de competitividad, ha dicho.

Tanto el grupo de diputados No Adscritos como Compromís ha resaltado la "contradicción" de estas propuestas con las medidas recientemente aprobadas por el Gobierno para paliar el déficit público y han censurado el "mundo paralelo" y la "paralización" en la que se ha instaurado el Consell.

El diputado popular José Marí ha argumentado que "nadie" puede cree en unas medidas elaboradas por el partido responsable "del empobrecimiento" generalizado y de las "más altas tasas de paro" en España. EFE lb-jmc/mc

----------


## jasg555

Más vale que Camps se preocupe de ver cómo va a eludir la cárcel o al menos la inhabilitación, a la vista de los últimos acontecimientos.

Al igual que el consejero _protrasvasedetodoelaguadeespañaalevante_ Cotino, a ver como se escapa de la demostración de sus últimas corruptelas.

 Será poco lo que les caiga.

----------

